# Good river(s) to fish near Petoskey?



## sciencepete (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm heading up to Petoskey for a week with my family on Saturday (June 20). We usually go to the NE side of Michigan, so I am unfamiliar with fly fishing opportunities near Petoskey. If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it.

I've been fishing for about 30 years, but don't consider myself much more than a novice, because I'm lucky if I go once or twice a year. This will be my second time this year, which is nice. I fished the Rifle River in the state park a couple of weeks ago. No luck.

I see there is a store near where we'll be staying called the Whippoorwill Fly Fishing Shop. I assume that will be a good source of information. Any thoughts about that shop?

Thanks very much,

Pete


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

If you drive a little south you can fish the jordan river or manistee river. Hex flys are coming off in the kalkaska area already but I have not heard of any in the petoskey/charlevoix area. Dont be afraid to drive south for the hex. Good Luck and Have fun whatever you decide.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

A small adventure could land you on the Sturgeon.

FD


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The is a pretty decent steam real close to Petosky. Get out your atlas and think about Canada's flag. HINT HINT :evil:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

A feeder to the Jordan river has (or had) some beaver dams on it with some good brookies in it (ever fish there Boardman Brookies ) but has been a good decade since I been there. Not sure why, I used to love brookies and fishing for them.....oh wait, I remember why. The bugs. Man they can carry you off there but on a cool morning, like there can be up there, you can get some good fishing in before it gets too bad! Not sure it would be a good flyfishing stream though. Used to stand below the dam and toss a baby crawler under a dinky bobber into the pond for em.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 19, 2009)

My vote is the Jordan. Good luck!

Roger


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> A feeder to the Jordan river has (or had) some beaver dams on it with some good brookies in it (ever fish there Boardman Brookies ) but has been a good decade since I been there. Not sure why, I used to love brookies and fishing for them.....oh wait, I remember why. The bugs. Man they can carry you off there but on a cool morning, like there can be up there, you can get some good fishing in before it gets too bad! Not sure it would be a good flyfishing stream though. Used to stand below the dam and toss a baby crawler under a dinky bobber into the pond for em.



sssshhh :evil:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Please refer to MS' river reporting policy which can be found in a "sticky" near the top of the list of threads in this forum. Only certain streams may be named and no specific stretches may be discussed. Posts above have been edited to remove such comments.


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

Most of that "feeder" is private, and they will nail you; 'dam' is gone.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry Whit1, never meant to be in violation of the rules! I will be more careful about it.


----------

